# Aftermarket Sound??? - Little Help Please



## fire228 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a 2013 Nissan Sentra SR and it has the stock radio and speakers...Well they suck ass, haha...

I have to turn the volume up to about 20 on the dial just to get good sound.

The rear speakers are factory 6x9 and the fronts are 5.25 I believe. 

Has anyone changed their speakers yet? How hard is it? Best way to do it?

Any idea on when if ever there will be an aftermarket housing so a new stereo can be installed?

Thanks!! :waving:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check with Crutchfield.com. I've dealt with them numerous times for over a decade. Their site tells you what fits, they give you all of the wire adapters and installation kits w/ instructions and lifetime tech support for free. Prices are very fair.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Crutchfield doesn't yet have info on that vehicle. So basically you can look at all the stereos but there's a little symbol that says 'fit info unknown'.

Maybe wait it out till a bit longer because smj is right--crutchfield is sweet.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah...speakers shouldn't be too hard to fit. You'll want to check your depth for the front speakers, though.


----------



## fire228 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!

The speakers will be an easy fix, but will there be any noticeable difference while using just the stock head unit?? I would hate to replace the speakers and it still not sound great.

Crutchfield doesnt have the housing for an aftermarket radio yet either....Damn Nissan


----------

